# need a prop to test my boat....any help appreciated



## Slayer (Jul 6, 2009)

been having a horrible time getting my new bay boat set up...

started with the following

2006 Nautic Star 2200 bay
2006 ETEC HO

1st
motor mounted in 2nd hole
5900-6000 rpm's (5850 recommended max)
48.4 mph (2 gps's)
14 1/2 x 20 BRP Raker
fuel load of fuel(60 gallons)
great hole shot

2nd
motor mounted in 3rd hole
5200 max rpms
44 mph(gps)
14 1/4 x 22 Michigan wheel 
full fuel
terrible hole shot, severe blow out/cavitation
runs like a dog!!!!!

was told I really need to get my hands on a true Raker 22p prop for testing, was told they were far far far superior to the Michigan Wheel prop..

but trying to find a place around Atlanta/Griffin that is willing to help set up a boat is next to impossible, so I figured I would ask here to see if anybody had a 22p raker they were willing to allow me to use to test my setup....Martin's Marina on Jackson is a participating member of the Mercury Prop Demo program, but I did'nt want to switch to a mercury product until I at least had a chance to test the BRP props first......

anybody willing to help me out here????

below is a link to the test data for my boat, only difference is my boat has the 200HO instead of the 225 used in the test....but after speaking to BRP Tech support, they told me that the HO model was actually pushing right at the max allowable HP (220)which would be the +10%
which is the industry standard...and my boat doesnt have the wind catching T-top like in the test boat....and they get a run at a little over 55mph....both BRP and the boat manufacture agree that I need some set-up help and suggested I set mine exactly like the one in the test using the Raker 22 instead of the Michigan wheel

http://www.evinrude.com/NR/rdonlyres/5C881913-1070-4F7C-8441-BDFAE0875492/0/PE339.pdf


----------



## d-a (Jul 6, 2009)

What was wrong with this one?

1st
motor mounted in 2nd hole
5900-6000 rpm's (5850 recommended max)
48.4 mph (2 gps's)
14 1/2 x 20 BRP Raker
fuel load of fuel(60 gallons)
great hole shot?

Other than the extra 150rpm? You should have tried it in the third hole. Also was you testing it in salt water?

d-a


----------



## Slayer (Jul 6, 2009)

no....been to west point and Jackson....Boat company and BRP agree that the boat sshould run in the low to mid 50's....5850 is the max recommened rpm's,,,,,BRP says this is a "high torque" 3.3 litre engine that provides its best output betwwen 5500-5600......and that loaded "light" like in there test the motor should be able to turn the rpm's up to around 5700 rpm....with a full fishing load of tackle /gear/ice and several people on board bringing the rpm's back down to the recommended 5500-5600......

they told me today that running the engine at wot and having the rpms "lugged" down to 5200 was just as bad as spinning the motor aginst the limiter.....

the brp rep told me the Michigan wheel can not compare tp the performance of "any" of the well known props, including the Raker...

he even mentioned that the Michigan wheel is a prop that is sold to "unknowing" customers that think their getting a good Stainless Steel prop at a great price......only to find out later that the money they saved was waisted, and they end up buying a good prop later....

again, I am just trying to get the boat to perform close to what it's capable of....dont need it to go 55....but when I want it to do all she can do...I want it set up right(probably my old bass boat mentality)......

so...I need to try some props and figured I would ask my woody brethern for an assist.....


----------



## Doyle (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, Michigan is crap.  Try posting this on either the FloridaSportsman forum or WWW.thehulltruth.com.   There are some real experts on there.   I'm not sure about a raker, but there are many high-performance props that are better than Michigan Wheel.   One to avoid is Solas.   That's another one that is sold to "the unknowing".


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2009)

Solas is made by Michigan wheel, if you were up this way Id say talk to the guys at Gwinette marine, they have been a omc dealer for years, and have a wall full of props.
http://www.gwinnettmarine.com/
or sewell marine in Newnan.
http://www.stingrayboats.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap?user=www&script=web4dealer.pl&tyr=139872645
Service Mngr. Rick Sewell  770-253-7996

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Doyle (Jul 6, 2009)

The prop shop I've always used has a pretty good reputation with the offshore racing community.  They have probably seen your particular combination before.  Call General Propeller.
http://www.gpcprop.com/


----------



## Slayer (Jul 6, 2009)

already posted at Florida Sportsman/the hull truth/ ETEC owners group/ Bass Boat Central.....spoke to BRP directly and also to Nautic Star......thats why I need to locate a few props to test....they feel that I am close on my boat to motor mounting setup...that I just need to try several props.....

I get my XD100 oil from Gwinnett Marine...but its almost 2 hours up there.....I stock up on oil when I make a run up to BPS...only place I have found that sales bulk xd100 oil in the atlanta area

so anybody that has any spare props, let me know....I do have the flow-torque hub kit (omc splines to merc hub adapter)...

If I damage any prop I borrow, it will be replaced or repaired


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 7, 2009)

you need a 14-1/2 x 21, every inch of pitch reduces the rpms by 200, typically.

If thats not available can you fit a 14 3/4 or 15" X20 pitch ? I have a Viper off of my 90 etec don't know if it will work or not but I am in Savannah.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 7, 2009)

the BRP tech told me to totally disregard my test with the michigan wheel 22......said he expected the rpms to fall between the 5500-5700 with the 22 Rakerand my current set up.....he said after testing with a real prop that I should start "tweaking" it.....so any 21 or 22 p raker (or equivelent) that I can get my hands on I will try


----------



## Doyle (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll second the Viper recommendation.  They tend to do quite well on high-performance hulls and are known as a very efficient prop.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll dig out my Viper and holler at ya when I get back in town, it's gonna be a week & 1/2 but I'll get the info off of it, if it looke like it will help I will loan it to you to test, if you like it I'll sell it reallllllllly cheap, I'm not using it so may as well help a brother out right.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll test any I can get my hands on...thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 11, 2009)

btt


----------



## Slayer (Jul 30, 2009)

btt


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jul 31, 2009)

have you checked out the propgods? www.propgods.com i believe.... they have more than likely propped that boat before, or one very similar.....


----------



## mark1152 (Jul 31, 2009)

All that running on the lake you probally could have went and caught some real fish.  I gave you a bunch of numbers for carrabelle and you are worried about 150 rpm and going 50mph.  Very few days are good enough to run 50 mph on the big water.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 1, 2009)

yea yea....but the boat will also be used for bass fishing around atlanta....and its vever good to run outside the recommended RPM range.....

still just you and your brother at Carrabelle 10th - 16th???


----------



## mark1152 (Aug 5, 2009)

You and kevin are always worried about the stupid shid.  2 mph, 150 rpm,  you spend more money and waste more time and its all in your hand, control the boat and fish instead of dumb crap like getting the prop tuned to the exact rpm.  It has not kept you from burning motors in the past has it?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 5, 2009)

Call Power Tech Props and get a real prop for that boat. They specialize in manufacturing specific props for your particualar boat. If it isn't perfect, tell them your spectrum and speeds, and what you are trying to achieve and they'll get it dialed in. You can send it back if needed as many times as you want, but I can almost guarantee you they'll have the match already on file for your set up.

If you run your cav. plate above the transoms bottom hull edge, you will cavitate. Sometimes, depending on the boat you get it in a higher hole an inch above it, but it usually turns out poor performance. Too Low and it's a dog. Take a straight level and mount the engine in the holes that allow the plate to line up with the very bottom of the hull straight in from the cav. plate.

www.ptprop.com


----------

